

MySQL and Data Truncation: A descent into IEEE hell - jng
http://www.ahristov.com/tutorial/Blog/MySQL%2Band%2BData%2BTruncation%2B%3A%2BA%2Bdescent%2Binto%2BIEEE%2Bhell.html

======
jng
I run into this warning all the time. It forces me to double-check. Finally I
understood the reason. And it was an interesting read too!

